

The first seven new generic top level domains are available Feb. 2 - dogweather
http://robb.weblaws.org/2014/02/01/here-they-come-seven-new-generic-top-level-domains-available-feb-2/

======
frou_dh
.io is old news: get a .plumbing for your IaaS startup.

~~~
dogweather
Lol. That's not a bad idea at all.

